# paph, dendro and more from the wild



## baodai (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello all,
I posted it here so some of you can learn something about paph from the wild. no paticular order, paph micranthum, henry, hirs, mali and some dendro.
Personally, there is more paph still exist then you thought it would be, It is the matter who do you ask and how you ask that person. If you ask them to show you where is a paticular paph located, they won't show you where, if you ask to order them, they will ask you how many kg do you want. There are alot wild orchid collectors from Vietnam, every single group has it secret location, If you add all of the un tell group together you will find alot interesting place. I'm sure there is some unknow paph that haven't discorver yet, but the collector doesn't have much knowledge about it.
Another notice, wild collector sells plant by kilo. So, dendro and other heavy orchid plants is more reasonable to collect than paph, plus they would live longer so it is easier to transfer to the buyer. I can talk more but i stop here 
I also think, CITES should do more research before they put plant on dangerous list. They can't ask someone sit at the office and tell them how many plants acuately at the wild. (where do they gather the info, most collector won't tell them where it is), by the way pics are not taken by me
NYEric would you like to join us for a wild trip? I know Bob from Albany would like to go. It is dangerous, it is your own risk i warm you 
Thanks,
BD


----------



## paphreek (Jan 28, 2010)

Fantastic photos! In the third picture are those malipoense in spike?


----------



## Paul (Jan 28, 2010)

thank you for sharing!! many many henryanum in bloom, wow!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 28, 2010)

What a treat, thanks for the view. So, I'd like a kilo of micranthum, hangianum, emersonii...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 28, 2010)

Cool snake too!!! :clap:


----------



## etex (Jan 28, 2010)

Great pictures! Very interesting!! It is very nice to see so many healthy orchids in their own habitat! So many blooming henrys!! I hope the wild collectors never find these sites you've shown us!! Thank you for sharing these awesome photos and information with us!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 28, 2010)

etex said:


> I hope the wild collectors never find these sites you've shown us!! Thank you for sharing these awesome photos and information with us!!



Very likely it was the collectors who took the shots...honestly I'm not being a jerk when I say that since it is often the truth.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2010)

baodai said:


> NYEric would you like to join us for a wild trip? I know Bob from Albany would like to go. It is dangerous, it is your own risk i warm you
> Thanks,
> BD


Me!?!? I would never do anything dangerous or adventurous! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 28, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> What a treat, thanks for the view. So, I'd like a kilo of micranthum, hangianum, emersonii...


...and henryanum!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow... :drool: :drool: :drool: Interesting to see these growing in situ.. especially those gorgeous henryanum and malipoense.. Interesting that henryanum grows alongside a lot of small bulbo or coelogyne species...


----------



## baodai (Jan 28, 2010)

paphreek said:


> Fantastic photos! In the third picture are those malipoense in spike?



yes, the are malipoense Ross
BD


----------



## baodai (Jan 28, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> What a treat, thanks for the view. So, I'd like a kilo of micranthum, hangianum, emersonii...


 You need to order more than that, it is waste of time to collect 3 kilo
BD


----------



## Pete (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks those pictures are awesome!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 29, 2010)

baodai said:


> You need to order more than that, it is waste of time to collect 3 kilo
> BD



Ha Ha! I was just kidding!

OK, I'll take 10 kilos of micranthum....:evil:


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures. Seems our dear Paphs are more lithophytes than terrestrials. Hmm... Did you observe much about their growth habit: how the roots rooted on the substrate? How thick was the leaf litter around those Parvies?


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 29, 2010)

Great pics!!!! Thanks!!! malipo and henry :drool: ! Jean

would be interesting to know how much time those malipo need to spike and flower!!!


----------



## noel (Jan 29, 2010)

love the henryanum colonies...and dont forget the malipos in bud


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 29, 2010)

BD, What speices is growing on the slanted tree trunk in such masses??? Second row, third PIC


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 29, 2010)

My plane gets in about an hour from now. I'll see you at the gate.  Really, thanks so much for sharing those photos with us.


----------



## weiyiatosu (Jan 29, 2010)

I have heard in south-eastern part of China, when the villagers cannot find enough grass to feed their cow, they feed their cows Paph. micranthum and ameniacum. There are that many wild Paphs. I don't know if the story is real though. If I was from there, I would make sure to take out Paph. micranthum var. alba before I feed the cows.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 29, 2010)

TyroneGenade said:


> Seems our dear Paphs are more lithophytes than terrestrials.



You knew this all along... your rocks + leaf litter mix and all. Give yourself some credit.  Paphs aren't terrestrial. The lithophtytes grow above/on rocks and their roots ramble through overlaying leaf litter and such; the epiphytes rely on junk accumulating at the plant base for moisture retention and nutrients. 

-Ernie


----------



## callosum (Jan 29, 2010)

those growing in situ are great paph and gave us a beauty paph and more hybrids later


----------



## baodai (Jan 29, 2010)

TyroneGenade said:


> Thanks for the pictures. Seems our dear Paphs are more lithophytes than terrestrials. Hmm... Did you observe much about their growth habit: how the roots rooted on the substrate? How thick was the leaf litter around those Parvies?


micranthum seems to live in drier area than malipoense. It is thick leaf around malipoense (it is reall varies depend on location), if you lift the leaf up, you can find small worm ...etc... under there. It is soaking wet if you visit them during the rain season, if you visit them during the dry season, It is still wet under there. If there is enough interest, next time i will bring a small camcorder, I will do a short clip of soild, tree and look into roots system of these plants. (I rather carry an extra water bottle than a camcorder if you know what i mean)
On the other hand, hirsutissimum, henryanum, barbi, helenae are diff, it is wet during rain season and really dry during dry season. You can find them growing everywhere, on the rock, tree, direct from the sun (specially helenae). Well, it is hard to describe with my english limited. I will satify my water both for a camcorder + battery, so you can see at least i see.
BD


----------



## baodai (Jan 29, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> would be interesting to know how much time those malipo need to spike and flower!!!


Jean,
It should be about 2 months from start untill now. You can use henry as reference, they should start at the same time and you can see flower from henry and you have to wait about another 1 1/2 months to see mali open.
BD


----------



## etex (Jan 29, 2010)

BD- Yes, I am sure their would be way more than enough interest in you using the camcorder! The information would be awesome, like we were trecking in the habitat ourselves!! Don't want you to go without water, though!!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2010)

Cool! Could you tell me what are the plants in #5, 9 and 10?


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 29, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:Thanks baodai!
Boy that would be somethin' to see!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2010)

weiyiatosu said:


> I have heard in south-eastern part of China, when the villagers cannot find enough grass to feed their cow, they feed their cows Paph. micranthum and ameniacum. There are that many wild Paphs. .


:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 29, 2010)

very cool. thanks for posting (now I want to get out and take pictures, but there's still 2 months plus of snow to deal with  )


----------



## baodai (Jan 29, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Cool! Could you tell me what are the plants in #5, 9 and 10?


Kevin,
here is a run down from left to right then top to bottom,
1) close up paph micranthum
2) paph micranthum
3) paph malipoense
4) paph hirsutissimum on tree
5) paph henryanum
6) paph hirsutissimum on rock
7) paph henryanum
7) need help with translate to english
8) this is how the transfer plants from wild back to village (all mix plants)
9) Trimeresurus stejnegeri (In general, when you see triangle head snake, don't even try to get near it)
10) unknow
BD


----------



## Kevin (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks. I got the numbers mixed up - I meant #4. You say that's a hirsutissimum? Cool to see Paphs growing as epiphytes. What are the pseudobulbs beside it?

Also #8 - the epiphyes on the tree. Are these Paphs too?

#9 - the Dendrobiums on the trees.


----------



## Hien (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet, that lovely green snake is more effective than CITES' ruling


----------



## Hien (Jan 29, 2010)

weiyiatosu said:


> I have heard in south-eastern part of China, when the villagers cannot find enough grass to feed their cow, they feed their cows Paph. micranthum and ameniacum. There are that many wild Paphs. I don't know if the story is real though. If I was from there, I would make sure to take out Paph. micranthum var. alba before I feed the cows.



You can bet if I were a farmer who lives near the jungle and gets "crapless" helping from my government or well suited CITES gentlemen & ladies, and the choice is between seeing my precious cow goes hungry or some undefined green jungle weed "orchids"  nope
My decision would be so darned fast & easy , so would be yours, so would be everybody else's who is in that scenario


----------



## baodai (Jan 29, 2010)

more
enjoy,
BD


----------



## baodai (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Hien (Jan 29, 2010)

Beautiful pictures Bao Dai , the fog is so much like what I experienced years ago, in Blao near Dalat.
Everyday, in the late afternoon, the fog will slowly rolling in the valley below, likes a white river, abslolutely stunning & mesmerizing. I never forget that scene .


----------



## Clark (Jan 29, 2010)

My wife and I really enjoyed your photos, thank you.


----------



## Pete (Jan 29, 2010)

great photos again, is that one Arundinia graminifolia?


----------



## baodai (Jan 30, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap: good job Pete


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a LOT of cute little coelogynes/bulbos or flickingeria... I assume bulbo blepharistes, one of the few 2-leaved species..


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 30, 2010)

Excellent photos!!! WOW!!! Imagine all these bulbous plants (coelogyne/bulbophyllums) in full bloom!!!!!! Great scenery photos too!!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 30, 2010)

wow....
neat


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## etex (Jan 30, 2010)

WOW!! More great photos!! Thanks so much for showing us!!


----------



## venustum (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the very informative photos.
Could you post hangianum photos more?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 2, 2010)

Very beautiful photos. I always enjoy seeing orchids in their native habitats. Thanks for sharing.

Rob Z.


----------



## Pete (Feb 2, 2010)

> Could you post hangianum photos more?



please!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting these! It's great to see them in their native habitat!


----------



## baodai (Feb 2, 2010)

venustum said:


> Thanks for the very informative photos.
> Could you post hangianum photos more?


Pete,
I have some pictures of hangi, but they are in my greenhouse. I will visit paph hang area on my next trip, 
BD


----------

